# Savannah cats



## Leesa (Jun 13, 2010)

Savannah cats......anyone have one, know anything about them?? I would like to know if they get along w/ other cats, how hard are they to take care of, do they have special need etc.Any info would be greatly appreiated!! Thanks ~~Lisa in Parcat


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Savannah's are certainly exotic-looking cats! They do require special knowledge and care. I don't have knowledge of what it's like to live with a Savannah, but here's a place for you to start.
Savannah Cat Club. Information on Savannah Cats and Kittens for breeders and owners.


----------

